# Ist das Guuut? :D



## deryebo (30. November 2013)

HEY 

Ich hab mir nen Gaming Pc zusammengestellt und möchte noch um Rat fragen und ob das überhaupt zusammenpasst.


----------



## svd (30. November 2013)

Wo möchtest du denn bestellen?

Dafür, dass der Prozessor kein "K" ist, sich also nicht übertakten lässt, und noch von der vorherigen Generation abstammt, ist er recht teuer.

Das Z77 Mainboard, welches sich zum Übertakten eignete, wäre demnach nicht unbedingt notwendig. Da gibt's auch für 70-80€ anständige Modelle mit dem H77 Chipsatz.

Wenn du eh schon neu kaufst, kannst du eigentlich gleich ein Haswell System, also mit dem Sockel 1150, zusammenstellen.

Die Festplatte ist ein "Green", also Ökomodell, da wird schon mal die Drehzahl heruntergefahren, um Strom zu sparen. Ist jetzt nicht weltbewegend, für maximale Performance nimmst du besser eine "normale" Festplatte.

Und ohne Grafikkarte wird das Spielen nicht so toll. Hast du da schon eine im Sinn?


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2013)

vorallem, warum noch überhaupt ein LGA 1155?
wie gesagt, die CPU ist schon ziemlich teuer wenn man mal die zum vergleich nimmt
Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150


----------



## deryebo (30. November 2013)

Was würdest du mir denn empfehlen also anstatt Prozessor, mainboard, der grafik karte und der Festplatte? Grafikkarten sind für mich eines der grunddinge da habe ich micht entscheiden können...


----------



## deryebo (30. November 2013)

also insgesamt habe ich 730 € zur Verfügung


----------



## svd (30. November 2013)

Ach ja, gerade heute ist ein Hardware-Special mit PC Konfigurationen verschiedener Preisklassen.
An dem kannst du dich orientieren.


----------



## deryebo (30. November 2013)

Wie wäre das?
Intel Core i3-4130 (2x 3,4 GHz)
ASRock B85M Pro4
2x 4GB DDR3-1600 1,5V
AMD R9 270X
Corsair Carbide Series 200R
Be Quiet System Power 7 450W
CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo
Western Digital Black 1 TB (WD1002FAEX)
LG GSA-H30N 



oder das 1. für 700
[LINK]http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Thema-130320/Specials/Fuenf-Gamer-PCs-von-500-bis-1100-Euro-1099174/4/[LINK]


----------



## svd (30. November 2013)

Wenn du den Prozessor durch den i5-4570, die Grafikkarte durch die "R9 280X" ersetzt, aber das günstigeres Gehäuse aus der 500€ Konfig nimmst, kommst du auf die ca. 730€. Ohne Windows.

Falls das bei den 730€ eingerechnet ist, und dir effektiv ca. 650€ für Hardware zur Verfügung stehen, nimm trotzdem den 4570, aber dafür eine "R9 270X".


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn du den Prozessor durch den i5-4570, die Grafikkarte durch die "R9 280X" ersetzt, aber das günstigeres Gehäuse aus der 500€ Konfig nimmst, kommst du auf die ca. 730€. Ohne Windows.
> 
> Falls das bei den 730€ eingerechnet ist, und dir effektiv ca. 650€ für Hardware zur Verfügung stehen, nimm trotzdem den 4570, aber dafür eine "R9 270X".


 Ein Win7 kostet auf Ebay 30€ (seriös und legal)... 


@deryebo
Ich habe dir mal bei Mindfactory ein aus meiner Sicht für das Budget optimales System zusammengestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier direkt im Warenkorb: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220257f8c9120a73e8d3a98be9c68fe4001d9b9e09728

Das System liegt zwar mit 765€ leicht über deinem Budget, allerdings bekommst du mit der GeForce Grafikkarte aktuell Assassin's Creed 4, Splinter Cell Blacklist und Batman Arkham Origins dazu, die du für ca. 35€ verkaufen kannst. Dann kommst du genau auf die angestrebten 730€. (-> http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/NVIDIA_Seasons_Bundle)

In der Aufstellung fehlt alledings noch ein CPU-Kühler. Für den Anfang tuts auch der Box-Kühler, einen anderen Kühler kann man auch nachrüsten, wenn man wieder Geld hat. Oder man kauft sich gleich die ca. 8€ billigere Tray Version der CPU und holt sich den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 für ca. 35€ dazu - was das Budget natürlich wieder um ca. 27€ übersteigt - den ich dir empfehle statt dem in deiner Liste (den kannst du zur Not aber auch nehmen).... 

Hoffe geholfen zu haben. 


Edit: Wenn du ein gut gekühltes, gedämmtes und gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse haben willst, empfehle ich das Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 für ca. 80€. Das ist zwar etwas teurer als das Bitfenix Shinobi, aber da schon 3 große Lüfter+Dämmung dabei ist, geht der Preis absolut in Ordnung. Deine Hardware und deine Ohren werden es dir danken... 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_822112.html


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

Ok also einen extra Cpu Kühler brauche ich sicher einfach wenn ich overclocke oder? Danke für die Zusammensttellung


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre das?


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Dezember 2013)

Mit der GTX 650 wirst Du nicht lange Freude haben, die ist schwächer wie die vorher genannten und für aktuelle Spiele nicht unbedingt geeignet.


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Budget begrenzt ist, lieber auf CPU Overclocking verzichten und eine stärkere Grafikkarte nehmen. Das bringt bei Spielen viel mehr zur Zeit, da die GPU der Flaschenhals ist. Wenn du denn übertakten willst, dann tausche bei meiner Zusammenstellung nur die CPU gegen das K Modell (Tray) und hole dir den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 dazu. Dann liegst du 50-60€ über deinem Budget, aber das macht durchaus Sinn. 

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn du Win7 für 84€ kaufst, dann ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen..... 

Der aktuellle "Standardpreis" für Win7 auf Ebay ist 37€. Mehr würde ich nicht dafür bezahlen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d0743f30bbfa0a9b51e59059eef8f0996232769a1d


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

Was ist daran lustig?

Das Mainboard ist Schrott. Die Tastatur ist so lala. Das Gehäuse ist nicht mehr als ausreichend, billig verarbeitet, viel Plastik, wenig Platz. Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das auf Dauer die 30€ Ersparnis zu einem Shinobi wert ist...

Der Rest ist ok. Aber tausche auf alle Fälle das MB mit dem aus meiner Liste...


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

Hahaha ok mir ist das Gehäuse nich so wichtig also ich werde es sowieso modifizieren deshalb n günstiges  mhhh okokokokok....


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

wie wäre der: 8440388 - Inter-Tech SY-603 Midi Tower 500 Watt schwarz


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

deryebo schrieb:


> wie wäre der: 8440388 - Inter-Tech SY-603 Midi Tower 500 Watt schwarz


 Taugt wenig. Das Netzteil ist laut und hat keinen Anschluss für moderne Grafikkarten....

Was willst du denn modifizieren am Gehäuse???


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2013)

Bei dem ist ein, mieses, Netzteil bereits vorinstalliert.
Du musst schon bei den "Gehäusen ohne NT" suchen. Außer natürlich, es ist dir egal, beim Gehäuse das Netzteil mitzubezahlen, obwohl du es nachher ausbaust.

edit: Das "Shinobi" aus Crashs Zusammenstellung ist groß, bietet alle moderneren Anschlüsse, es ist schlicht und besteht vorwiegend aus ebenen Flächen. Recht ideal, um etwas draufzukleben, -sprühen, Formen auszuschneiden...
Und wenn es sein muss, gibt es auch Modelle mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

Könntest du mir ein günstiges vorschlagen? Ich werde wahrscheinlich verschiedene Fenster reinfräsen und ein paar LEDs reinseten  Sowas, wäre gut da es noch keine Fenster hat: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_744289.html


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin leider zu faul, um Cpt. Picard reinzusetzen...

Ja, das Shinobi sieht ganz gut aus. Nimm aber die Variante mit dem USB 3.0 im Namen. (Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass du keines mit nur USB 2.0 im Frontpanel bekommst.)


----------



## LordCrash (1. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ich bin leider zu faul, um Cpt. Picard reinzusetzen...
> 
> Ja, das Shinobi sieht ganz gut aus. Nimm aber die Variante mit dem USB 3.0 im Namen. (Nur um sicher zu gehen, dass du keines mit nur USB 2.0 im Frontpanel bekommst.)


 Das Shinobi ist gut. Ich wusste ja nicht, dass es kein Seitenfenster haben soll, gibts in beiden Varianten.


----------



## deryebo (1. Dezember 2013)

ok danke 



svd schrieb:


> Bei dem ist ein, mieses, Netzteil bereits vorinstalliert.
> Du musst schon bei den "Gehäusen ohne NT" suchen. Außer natürlich, es ist dir egal, beim Gehäuse das Netzteil mitzubezahlen, obwohl du es nachher ausbaust.
> 
> edit: Das "Shinobi" aus Crashs Zusammenstellung ist groß, bietet alle moderneren Anschlüsse, es ist schlicht und besteht vorwiegend aus ebenen Flächen. Recht ideal, um etwas draufzukleben, -sprühen, Formen auszuschneiden...
> Und wenn es sein muss, gibt es auch Modelle mit Sichtfenster.


----------



## deryebo (2. Dezember 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/f7d22a22077ad09b5e8ed590307e8a8b8aa0492e9ced57ff624

So fertig ^^


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Dezember 2013)

Warum denn der i5 3350P für den alten Sockel?


----------



## deryebo (2. Dezember 2013)

versteh ich nich sry 



JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Warum denn der i5 3350P für den alten Sockel?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (2. Dezember 2013)

Das ist eine Sparversion eines i5 des Sockels 1155 (Ivy Bridge) . Aktuell ist der Sockel 1150 (Haswell). Der Sockel 1155 ist nun schon mehrere Jahre alt.
Aktuell wäre z.b. ein i5 4570. Der Unterschied beträgt bei Geizhals.de nur 15€. ALso lieber den nehmen und damit die neue Technologie kaufen, die länger supportet wird.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Intel-Core-i-Prozessoren
schau mal weiter unten, da sind die i5


----------



## deryebo (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke


----------



## deryebo (2. Dezember 2013)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220179fb311893f5ae859ea130cd01c77529f93832679  gut?


----------



## svd (3. Dezember 2013)

Es muss nicht unbedingt so ein teuerer Arbeitsspeicher sein. Da könntest du evt. einen weitaus günstigeren nehmen, dafür aus dem "System Power" ein "Straight Power" machen. 
Aber wenn dir der RAM optisch gut gefällt, naja, warum nicht.

Ansonsten sieht die Zusammenstellung für mich ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## deryebo (3. Dezember 2013)

Danke für eure Hilfe  bin aus.


----------

